# Esophageal Motility (91010)



## KJenkins588 (May 24, 2016)

Hello all,

Questioning the correct use of this code. The patient comes in and the RN performs the manometry. The patient then comes back for the test results to be read by the physician. What should be be billing on the RN date and what should we be billing on the MD date? We know we need to use CPT code 91010 but we are unsure when it should be used.

If anyone has any written sources for this that would be great as well.

Thanks in advance for anyone's help!


----------



## agibb1022 (Jun 8, 2016)

In my experience, the 91010 is billed with the date it is performed (in your case the RN date).  The MD reading the results is included in the code.  

If the patient comes back on a different date to discuss the results and continue/change treatment plan, then you should be able to bill for an established office visit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 8, 2016)

I concur. Code includes interpretation and report per the CPT description. Date of service should be when the face to face portion of the procedure was performed.

Reading the report and making decisions based off the report would fall under the MDM portion of an E&M if the patient needs to come in (obviously other components of the E&M need to be met in order to bill for one)


----------

